# Don Felder - An Evening At The Hotel California



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Three straight shows at the Avalon Ballroom in Niagara Falls. January 7th 8th and 9th.

Tickets go on sale this Friday (Oct 9th) at 10:00 via the usual source.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I read his book about 2 months back, fascinating look inside both the Eagles and the music industry as it was, and is becoming. Recommended for any fan.

The book sure makes Frey and Henley in particular look like egomaniacal asshats. Despite these portrayals, Felder himself comes off as fairly humble and grounded, though you would expect that from a book that he wrote. That's not always the case, many autobiographies are self serving and make the writer (or subject in the case of a ghost writer) look arrogant greedy self centered etc - see the Clapton autobiography for an example, I just hate him after reading it and he'll never get another penny of mine or my family's. Slash's is another example.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> I read his book about 2 months back, fascinating look inside both the Eagles and the music industry as it was, and is becoming. Recommended for any fan.
> 
> The book sure makes Frey and Henley in particular look like egomaniacal asshats. Despite these portrayals, Felder himself comes off as fairly humble and grounded, though you would expect that from a book that he wrote. That's not always the case, many autobiographies are self serving and make the writer (or subject in the case of a ghost writer) look arrogant greedy self centered etc - see the Clapton autobiography for an example, I just hate him after reading it and he'll never get another penny of mine or my family's. Slash's is another example.


Please expand on the Clapton thing a bit. I am intrigued by that comment


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Please expand on the Clapton thing a bit. I am intrigued by that comment


Clapton, as he comes across in his book and his own words, doesn't care about anyone but Clapton. Everything has an angle to further himself, very frequently at the expense of other people, whether that be by way of money, reputation, hurt feelings, whatever. This pattern has repeated itself his entire life, from when he was a teenager to whenever the book was written.

Look, I know to be successfull you (almost) have to be 'Type A', and that there are consequences to that. But he's just so overblown full of himself that I found it disgusting. Halfway through I was ready to put it down, but thought to myself maybe theres some redemption at the end, maybe the Crossroads Centre or the death of his son or ??? Nope, those things are certainly discussed but everything turns back to how he benefits.

Again, not that he's never had grief in his life. And I don't begrudge him what he's earned or the star he is, hell I've enjoyed (some of) his music almost my whole life. But no more, he comes on the classic rock station and I find my stomach turning and the channel being instantly changed.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

keto said:


> Clapton, as he comes across in his book and his own words, doesn't care about anyone but Clapton. Everything has an angle to further himself, very frequently at the expense of other people, whether that be by way of money, reputation, hurt feelings, whatever. This pattern has repeated itself his entire life, from when he was a teenager to whenever the book was written.
> 
> Look, I know to be successfull you (almost) have to be 'Type A', and that there are consequences to that. But he's just so overblown full of himself that I found it disgusting. Halfway through I was ready to put it down, but thought to myself maybe theres some redemption at the end, maybe the Crossroads Centre or the death of his son or ??? Nope, those things are certainly discussed but everything turns back to how he benefits.
> 
> Again, not that he's never had grief in his life. And I don't begrudge him what he's earned or the star he is, hell I've enjoyed (some of) his music almost my whole life. But no more, he comes on the classic rock station and I find my stomach turning and the channel being instantly changed.


Wow! sounds like an interesting read though.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Interesting take on Clapton's book. I didn't come away from it feeling that way at all. I thought it was more of a dispassionate and subjective look at his life so far, the alcohol and substance abuse, personal tragedy, etc., from a perspective of "look at how much I screwed up because of my addictive personality". I got the impression that he takes full responsibility for all the people he hurt and stupid things he did and that he is just grateful to still be around. He seemed to me to be quite humbled, even uncomfortable, by all of the adulation. I enjoyed the book very much and respect the man for baring his soul.

Sorry to hijack this thread even further. Keto, what is the name of Felder's book? Thanks.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

What did you seriously expect from a guy who, from the age of 16 was told he was god on guitar?? He always seemed to be in the right place, at the right time, in the right band. That kind of luck, and kudos at such an impressionable time in one's life surely will make one self centered.
We all don't have to like him, but we sure can appreciate what he has accomplished.

CT.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Three straight shows at the Avalon Ballroom in Niagara Falls. January 7th 8th and 9th.
> 
> Tickets go on sale this Friday (Oct 9th) at 10:00 via the usual source.



I'd love to see that show.

I just finished his book "Heaven and Hell". Good read for sure.

He sure painted Henley and Frey in a less than flattering way, and you wonder as you read the book how much is true and how much is embellished because of Felder's feelings of being cheated by the whole Eagles thing.

Of course after reading time and time again from people besides Felder about what dicks Henley & Frey are, I guess I'd tend to believe Felder's version. :smile:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

SteveS said:


> I'd love to see that show.
> 
> I just finished his book "Heaven and Hell". Good read for sure.
> 
> ...


I read the book as well earlier this year. An ex-workmate buddy of mine loaned it to me as he's a huge Eagles fan. I agree that Don and Glenn were that way as well. :smile: I also posted on here last October about seeing Don at the Chapters store on John Street in Toronto at the time he was promoting the book. Here's what I posted then: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=17228&highlight=Felder


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> Interesting take on Clapton's book. I didn't come away from it feeling that way at all. I thought it was more of a dispassionate and subjective look at his life so far, the alcohol and substance abuse, personal tragedy, etc., from a perspective of "look at how much I screwed up because of my addictive personality". I got the impression that he takes full responsibility for all the people he hurt and stupid things he did and that he is just grateful to still be around. He seemed to me to be quite humbled, even uncomfortable, by all of the adulation. I enjoyed the book very much and respect the man for baring his soul.
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread even further. Keto, what is the name of Felder's book? Thanks.


I got the same take from Clapton's book. I found him to be honest as relatively humble. He came off as being sorry for a lot things he did, and occasionaly even embarrased by his excesses. 

I'm sure he glossed over a few bits of his life though. 9kkhhd

I'm reading the Felder book right now which I bought at his concert here a few months ago. Again, the story is a bit one sided I'm sure, but a great read so far. It's called "Heaven & Hell".

Pete


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> I got the same take from Clapton's book. I found him to be honest as relatively humble. He came off as being sorry for a lot things he did, and occasionaly even embarrased by his excesses.
> 
> I'm sure he glossed over a few bits of his life though. 9kkhhd
> 
> ...


Thanks!:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Don heading to Vancouver on 2/9/11 tickets on sale now. An evening at the Hotel California with special guest


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Calgary too. Got my tix already!


----------

